# Port A offshore need 1-2



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wed is looking half way decent. Looking to leave Conn Brown early as possible and come back late in the afternoon. Usually I go out 10-12 hours, gonna target wahoo, grouper, AJ's, the usual. 

PM me if yea wanna go. Split cost down the middle, hopefully we can have 4 people and it will cost about $100-150$ each depending on what we do. 

Boat is a 266 Sailfish, EPIRB all that stuff. 

Got a lot of request out to people so no idea if I will fill the boat up super quick or not, just PM me and I will let ya know 

Thx


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

If you plan a trip out this summer and need some folks to split with you please holler at me. I was wanting to take my oldest son (14 but mature and bigger than me) and dad out with a guide for some dolphin and snapper but they are just too pricey for me to do this summer with everything going on. we were in the keys last summer and the main fish my son wanted was mahi which we werent able to get so I have been wanting to get him out there as soon as we can. Thanks!


----------

